# Monday 20th April Notts Area



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2014)

With the Meet at Alwoody in full swing I know some guys are looking for somewhere to play on the Monday afterwards 

Looking at the thread a couple places have been suggested

Ganton 
Moortown 
Sherwood Forest 

I know Rich is thinking the same as myself and that Ganton is a bit too far the wrong way for us southern softies and Sherwood Forest was looking to be a strong possibilty 

So opening it up to the floor and see what the general feeling is 

For me - Sherwood Forest would be ideal


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 16, 2014)

If i am taking a day off work then Sherwood for me please.


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes happy with Sherwood Forest, or if we can't get on there Notts.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 17, 2014)

Sherwood Forest is easier to get on than Notts.  Although Notts do now release a few tee times on the tee times Web site, so I suspect they are not shy of taking the visitors shekel. And the two times I have played it has been pretty much deserted. 

Also Coxmoor round the corner from Notts is a great course.  Possibly not quite at the standard of Notts and Sherwood but worth considering if the others prove difficult or expensive to get on.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Sherwood Forest is easier to get on than Notts.  Although Notts do now release a few tee times on the tee times Web site, so I suspect they are not shy of taking the visitors shekel. And the two times I have played it has been pretty much deserted. 

Also Coxmoor round the corner from Notts is a great course.  Possibly not quite at the standard of Notts and Sherwood but worth considering if the others prove difficult or expensive to get on.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks for that.:thup: Personally I am on a mission to play as many of the GM top 100 courses. so Sherwood Forest and Notts fit the bill.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Thanks for that.:thup: Personally I am on a mission to play as many of the GM top 100 courses. so Sherwood Forest and Notts fit the bill.
		
Click to expand...

Sherwood forest looks like Â£160 a fourball inc breakfast during april.

Moortown is Â£65 and has a  bit of room prior to 10am


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 17, 2014)

If the Sherwood deal is a bit rich and if there are difficulties getting on Hollinwell I can unreservedly recommend Coxmoor.

Just across the road from Hollinwell so same terrain and, like its more illustrious neighbour, has in recent years had some clearing out done to ensure it remains a good heathland test.

Not in Top 100 but certainly figures in some Next 100 lists.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Sherwood forest looks like Â£160 a fourball inc breakfast during april.
		
Click to expand...

 That sounds perfect.

Assuming everyone is happy with that, just need to sort out some numbers. Not sure how far it is from Leeds to Nottingham, but imagine we do not want to be teeing off too early.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2014)

Â£160 inc breakfaast sounds perfect 

I'm in


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker

any more ?


----------



## badger57 (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Richart
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker

any more ?
		
Click to expand...

yes please - i can make it .:thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

badger57 said:



			yes please - i can make it .:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
Badger57


----------



## Merv_swerve (Dec 17, 2014)

put me down as a maybe or reserve and see how you go making up fourballs.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd be interested but only if the spaces aren't filled by people staying over from Alwoodley.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I'd be interested but only if the spaces aren't filled by people staying over from Alwoodley.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there would be any restrictions on numbers Gary. Open to everyone, though I anticipate it will be the Midland/Southern brigade, rather than the Northern ones that would want to play.


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2014)

Only just seen this as I was "absent" for a while 

I'm 100% in, I'll drive & play Alwoodley then look to stay over near Sherwood Forest. 

I paid Â£35 the other week for golf & full breakfast, there were only 8 of us.


----------



## chellie (Dec 23, 2014)

Wrong direction for us so we won't be joining you. Did I hear a hugh sigh of relief


----------



## richart (Dec 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Good man

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
Badger57
Region 3
Fish
Merv_Swerve (maybe)
		
Click to expand...


Cost Â£160 per 4 ball including breakfast in April. Need to pay in full at time of booking.

Any more ?


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd like a go at sherwood if an opportunity arises .

jay


----------



## 2blue (Dec 24, 2014)

I was with Fish at Sherwood a few weeks ago......  it'll compliment your weekend brilliantly...  its 'Alwoodley' with hills....  very, very good. Can't join you as I've got our 8-15 team at boringly flat Lincolnshire.....  Woodhall Spa


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2014)

So is this now 100% a goer? 

If so I want to get my accommodation booked, I've had a good search and this place looks good, single en suite only Â£44, so I'll drive up and play Alwoodley then drive down to Mansfield and have a night in town near Sherwood Forest Golf Club so I'm fresh to take the spoils :smirk: 

http://mansfieldlodgehotel.co.uk/prices/


----------



## richart (Dec 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			So is this now 100% a goer? 

If so I want to get my accommodation booked, I've had a good search and this place looks good, single en suite only Â£44, so I'll drive up and play Alwoodley then drive down to Mansfield and have a night in town near Sherwood Forest Golf Club so I'm fresh to take the spoils :smirk: 

http://mansfieldlodgehotel.co.uk/prices/

Click to expand...

 Robin, Glyn is contacting the club to see about tee times. Assuming he can get some reasonable ones I am definitely in, and think we have about 5/6 other definites so far.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Robin, Glyn is contacting the club to see about tee times. Assuming he can get some reasonable ones I am definitely in, and think we have about 5/6 other definites so far.
		
Click to expand...

I spoke with sherwood,the winter deal is a bit strange, they only have 1 tee time a day on the Â£160 deal. 

I have asked if we can have at least 2 tee times. They are coming back to me Monday so as soon as I know for sure I will get it booked.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I spoke with sherwood,the winter deal is a bit strange, they only have 1 tee time a day on the Â£160 deal. 

I have asked if we can have at least 2 tee times. They are coming back to me Monday so as soon as I know for sure I will get it booked.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how they can say that when 8 of us, 2 tee times, played for Â£35ppp with breakfast the other week!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure how they can say that when 8 of us, 2 tee times, played for Â£35ppp with breakfast the other week!
		
Click to expand...

I know. I guess the right person to speak to will be in Monday. I am sure it will be ok to get 2 four balls


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			So is this now 100% a goer? 

If so I want to get my accommodation booked, I've had a good search and this place looks good, single en suite only Â£44, so I'll drive up and play Alwoodley then drive down to Mansfield and have a night in town near Sherwood Forest Golf Club so I'm fresh to take the spoils :smirk: 

http://mansfieldlodgehotel.co.uk/prices/

Click to expand...

As someone who grew up near Mansfield I'm sure you'll have a great night out there.  You have got life insurance haven't you?


----------



## 2blue (Dec 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			As someone who grew up near Mansfield I'm sure you'll have a great night out there.  You have got life insurance haven't you?
		
Click to expand...

Aye....  good job its a Sunday night.... insurance rates should be lower


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 4, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I know. I guess the right person to speak to will be in Monday. I am sure it will be ok to get 2 four balls
		
Click to expand...

What's the latest on this?

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
Badger57
Region 3
Fish
Ruff-driver
Merv_Swerve (maybe)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 4, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			What's the latest on this?

Richart
Liverpoolphil
Lincoln Quaker
Badger57
Region 3
Fish
Ruff-driver
Merv_Swerve (maybe)

Click to expand...

Monday is tomorrow 

am sorting it tomorrow and hopefully it will be sorted.


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Monday is tomorrow 

am sorting it tomorrow and hopefully it will be sorted.
		
Click to expand...

 Any news Glyn ? Couple of us looking at booking Travelodge in Mansfield, but need to wait until sure we can play Sherwood Forest.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2015)

richart said:



			Any news Glyn ? Couple of us looking at booking *Travelodge in Mansfield,* but need to wait until sure we can play Sherwood Forest.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout, only Â£29 on the saver rate :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2015)

richart said:



			Any news Glyn ? Couple of us looking at booking Travelodge in Mansfield, but need to wait until sure we can play Sherwood Forest.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, did speak to the sec who was coming back to me and they haven't called me back, will call the pro in the morning and let you know tomorrow.

I can't get the day off now so I will just be doing Alwoodley on the Sunday.


----------



## badger57 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Apologies, did speak to the sec who was coming back to me and they haven't called me back, will call the pro in the morning and let you know tomorrow.

     any new info ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2015)

OK I have chased Sherwood up, Sherwood will only do the winter deal as a fourball for Â£160 inc breakfast, any one else wants to tag along then its Â£45 per person not including breakfast unless you get to 8.

Payment for the 4 ball deal must be made in full at the time of booking. They have 3 tee times allocated for the winter deal that morning and that's it.


----------



## badger57 (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks Glyn

          i phoned them yesterday & talked to the pro Stuart.                                     The 1st tee time is 10.30am & they require payment by the  1/4/2015.


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2015)

badger57 said:



			Thanks Glyn

          i phoned them yesterday & talked to the pro Stuart.                                     The 1st tee time is 10.30am & they require payment by the  1/4/2015.
		
Click to expand...

 I am still up for this, and will send money where advised.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm happy to book the tee time at 10:30 and pay the money for the first four and people can send me money 

Richart
Myself
Badger57
Region 3 

Let me know guys and will sort it Monday


----------



## richart (Jan 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm happy to book the tee time at 10:30 and pay the money for the first four and people can send me money 

Richart
Myself
Badger57
Region 3 

Let me know guys and will sort it Monday
		
Click to expand...

 Good for me Phil.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

Well as I was forced to be absent I couldn't put my name down in this thread at the start but I clearly showed my interest when it was first mentioned HERE, So as it only looks like a possible 2-ball is left and the first 4 have sorted themselves out, I'm out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2015)

Only three sorted out as yet with the first tee time 

Nothing heard from Region 3 as yet.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Fish can take my spot. I'll play if there's another 4 ball or I'll just pay the extra or not bother if there isn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2015)

Balls in your court then Fish - Region 3 is happy to stand aside , I will be booking and paying on Monday - if you wish to play let me know ASAP


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm not letting anyone step aside for me, you selected your 4-ball, I'm out, I'll drive up & back to Alwoodley now. 

Thanks for the offer Gary


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2015)

I didn't "select" a four ball - I put the first four names that responded in this thread that I started - Region 3 had already stated in the thread he was happy to play but would step aside for someone playing at Alwoodly.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm not letting anyone step aside for me, you selected your 4-ball, I'm out, I'll drive up & back to Alwoodley now. 

Thanks for the offer Gary
		
Click to expand...

It's not stepping aside. As Phil said, I already said that I'd play if there were spaces after all those making a trip of it were sorted for a game.

I live close enough to go any time. I'd rather those staying overnight from Alwoodley took the spots first. If there are another 3 going I'll happily make up the second fourball.


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's not stepping aside. As Phil said, I already said that I'd play if there were spaces after all those making a trip of it were sorted for a game.

I live close enough to go any time. I'd rather those staying overnight from Alwoodley took the spots first. If there are another 3 going I'll happily make up the second fourball. 

Click to expand...

I'm no longer making a trip of it so I'm out on the Monday, I'm not discussing it any more.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2015)

Currently have confirmed

Liverpoolphil
Richart
Badger

Region 3 lives by so can play to make a fourball - so a slot is available for anyone - Â£40 for 18 holes and bfast - tee off at 10:30


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's not stepping aside. As Phil said, I already said that I'd play if there were spaces after all those making a trip of it were sorted for a game.

I live close enough to go any time. I'd rather those staying overnight from Alwoodley took the spots first. If there are another 3 going I'll happily make up the second fourball. 

Click to expand...

Wouldnt worry about it now mate - hopefully we can find others to make two fourballs :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 24, 2015)

Gutted as I've only just seen this and live five mins from Sherwood Forest and I,m on days so cannot make it.

re accommodation, Mansfield Lodge is nice and cosy and a two minute walk into town for a skin full. 
mansfield travelodge is a 5-10 drive into Mansfield, 5 mins to Sutton (dump).
frankie and bennys is a 1 min walk away.

enjoy boys.

if you want a run down of decent pubs an ones to avoid giz a shout. Out shopping with Missis tash now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys

It's all booked at paid for the 20th April at 10:30 

That will be 

Myself
Richart
Badger
Fish 

You can either pay me when you see me at the other qualifiers or before hand 

Let me know either way guys


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Guys

It's all booked at paid for the 20th April at 10:30 

That will be 

Myself
Richart
Badger
Fish 

You can either pay me when you see me at the other qualifiers or before hand 

Let me know either way guys
		
Click to expand...

Good news Phil.:thup: Happy to pay you now. PM me your bank details.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2015)

I've just booked the Travelodge at Mansfield.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've just booked the Travelodge at Mansfield.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Think we are all there mate


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2015)

Guys really sorry but I am going to have to pull out. Had to do the same with Alwoodley. I was going to make it a three day football (Rotherham) and golf weekend, but know we are in the FA Cup semi final it has scuppered my plans. For some reason I never even thought to look at the Cup semi final dates when agreeing to play.

Hopefully you will be able to get a 4th. Gary (Region3) do you still fancy playing ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2015)

Shame you can't make it Rich 

Hopefully Region can or someone else to fill the spare slot


----------



## Region3 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll come if you can't get anyone else, but I filled out my holiday requests today at work and don't have much left so I'd rather someone else took it.

If you can't get anyone else and you need 4 for the deal, I'll be there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 20, 2015)

Cheers mate - hopefully someone will fill up the slot but great to know you can if someone else can't .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 12, 2015)

Bump for this guys 

Still got three confirmed and Region on standby 

Anyone fancy the 4th slot 

Â£40 for 18 holes and great breakfast ?

Let me know ASAP 

Cheers


----------



## Region3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Just booked the day off Phil, so I'll play if no-one else has contacted you yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Just booked the day off Phil, so I'll play if no-one else has contacted you yet?
		
Click to expand...

Gary it looks like we have lost Fish as well mate so either need to find another or I can cancel it to save you taking a day off ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes I'm out unfortunately, waiting to go into theatre to operate on my thumb and repair the tendon I've sawn through this morning. Travelodge is all booked and paid for,also  

Sorry guys.


----------

